# Guppy Questions



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon, and I wanted to get a few male guppies, can I also keep cories with them? How many could I fit in there I don't want too many, I want them to be comfortable.

Thanks a bunch!
-Shelby


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I alredy posted to one of your topics about this


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

lol, I know...I can't make up my mind, lol


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm thinking Mollies now...they are sooo cute!!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol same the only thing is that thease fish have fry alot so you might have to upgrade if you wont to ceep the babys.


----------

